# *******'s Guide to Making Bandsets.



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Some members have shown how-tos for building a tying jig, but if you have tools you can probably rig one up with things you already have. Here's how I do it. First, tying flatbands:

materials list.

1. bench vise
2. hemostat
3. bungee cord
4. scissors
5. pouch ties (I use waxed string intended for leather work)

See complete instructions at http://www.oldpeddler.com/biombos/graphics/bandset107/index.html


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the step-by-step, Henry.

Newbie question ... why pre-stretch band at pouch before tying?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

knolltop said:


> Thanks for the step-by-step, Henry.
> 
> Newbie question ... why pre-stretch band at pouch before tying?


To keep the portion of the band at the pouch from stretching and possible loosening the tie. It seems to make the pouch tie stronger. I rarely have breaks at the tie.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice use for bungee cords!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you, that is really slick.


----------

